# Harold Wood Hospital, Essex, April 2009



## natevansate (Apr 9, 2009)

Visited with Vmlopes

"The hospital was opened in 1909 by West Ham County Borough council, as the Grange convalescent home for children, which operated with the nearby Plaistow fever hospital. The Grange had been a private house, built in 1884 by John Compton, owner of the Gubbins estate. The convalescent home was maintained by the county borough until the Second World War, as an emergency hospital. After the war it became a permanent hospital, and in the 1960s was significantly enlarged.[1]

The hospital later became part of the Barking, Havering and Redbridge Hospitals NHS Trust. It was closed on 13 December 2006 with patients and functions relocated to Queen's Hospital and to King George Hospital. The site vacated by the hospital has been earmarked for a 470-home housing development.[2] The original plan to keep certain NHS facilities has been superseded and the entire plot has been approved for residential development. Local residents are opposing the proposal of over 800 dwellings, including a 9 storey block."

Sorry to steal your history UKmayhem.

Had a rather relaxed explore of this place, with the main mission to see the morgue.


----------



## chelle (Apr 9, 2009)

*Excellant shots*

Just excellant...nuff said.

Stu


----------



## bonecollector (Apr 9, 2009)

Awesome.
Love the pics of the stainless tables.


----------



## no1rich (Apr 9, 2009)

Fantastic Job

Who the hell left the blood samples though!


----------



## natevansate (Apr 9, 2009)

There must have been at least 40 or 50 of the blood samples left there along with a box of some other type of bodily fluid, not sure what though and i didnt get a photo of them. vmlopes may well add one when he gets around to uploading his selection of images.


----------



## piesrme (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice pics, loving the Morgue shots.


----------



## Gangeox (Apr 9, 2009)

Great stuff, not seen alot of those areas, well done.

Another one for the list!!


----------



## vmlopes (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Nat,

Hope you dont mind me tagging a few of mine on here, post the rest up once I have finished processing

Big thanks to squirrell911 for the heads up:thumb


----------



## Alir147 (Apr 9, 2009)

brilliant guys. looks like a cool explore.


----------



## abandoneduk (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like a brilliant place to visit well done vmlopes and natevansate might have to do this when I start driving


----------



## ukmayhem (Apr 9, 2009)

Great pics guys good to see more of the hospital, we missed all that stuff it was dark and had to be carefull with torches as its quiet narrow and windows everywhere. Did you go on the roof?

Its ok Nat i only nicked it from wikipedia


----------



## natevansate (Apr 10, 2009)

We opened the door but decided not to go on it. Im gonna make a return visit at some point so will go on it then.


----------



## vmlopes (Apr 10, 2009)

Few more from me..........


----------



## frantastic (Apr 11, 2009)

absolutely fantastic. well done guys! quality


----------



## Stoka (Apr 11, 2009)

this place looks seriously good with pictures to boot, well done!


----------



## vmlopes (Apr 11, 2009)

Last one from me........

Natevansate playing deeeaaaaaaad


----------



## iwaniwan (Apr 11, 2009)

cracking set of shots there mates  really enjoyed them


----------



## Squirrell911 (Apr 11, 2009)

vmlopes said:


> Big thanks to squirrell911 for the heads up:thumb




What that twat from 28dl squirrell911?


----------



## vmlopes (Apr 11, 2009)

Squirrell911 said:


> What that twat from 28dl squirrell911?



Yeah that one ...........


----------



## Squirrell911 (Apr 12, 2009)

vmlopes said:


> Yeah that one ...........




No worries mate, glad to have helped


----------



## beccy (Apr 16, 2009)

Shit! this is fantastic!!

Not to mention that it's a health risk given the blood vials :O 

Great report.


----------



## Roy S (Apr 16, 2009)

Spent 3 months in that Hospital when I was 9 - had an argument with a Cortina & lost (compound fracture of the right Tibia & Fibia - ouch!)


----------



## cogito (Apr 25, 2009)

That place looks incredible! Especially given how many places have been getting smashed up recently.


----------



## Static (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow. This place looks incredible. It's so good to see a place that hasn't been completely trashed - would love a visit.


----------

